# ??



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

I haven't feed my 3 8 inch reds in about 2 weeks. Is this bad for them, I just haven't had the time!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

*JUST FEED THEM!!!!!*

i still can't believe that you _"didn't find the time"_


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u should get rid of them

but there are people out there that only feed them once every 3 weeks _cough_frank_cough_


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> *JUST FEED THEM!!!!!*
> 
> i still can't believe that you _"didn't find the time"_


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

They are gonna be alrite but you better watch out for them before they eat each other. It think since you starved them for that long its time for a perfect rat vid


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

they will be fine, but i would definently try to feed them more often than that


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

How long does it take to feed them?
It would be nice to think when you say"in about 2 weeks" you aren't meaning 1 day short of 3 weeks..
I suppose tank maintenance was out of the question too?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

YEAH I DONT BUY THAT JUST PUT SOME FOOD IN THERE AND UR P'S WILL BE OK CAUSE REGARDLESS IF U FEED THEM OR NOT THEYRE GONNA EAT NOW U MAY NOT LIKE WHAT THEY EAT BUT THEY WILL EAT LOL


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Yeah I feed them right after I posted this thread earlier today. They riped up the koi I gave







. I REALLY DO NOT treat them like this all the time! They are normally well feed with a mixed diet! Peace out


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You don´t have the time?







come on, feed them soon...piranhas can survive up to 3-4 months without food (sometimes it happens in dry season) but it´s not the proper life when kept in captivity when we´re supose to take care of them, isn´t it?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You never gave reason why you didnt get to feed your Ps. Im also surprised that they didnt end up eatting/killing each other also.


----------

